# A pictures worth a thousand words



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow. Did you run and hold the ladder for the poor guy?


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

.....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

well, cali is a 3rd world country, right ? (2nd pic is much better. I couldn't tell it was a baker on the 1st)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would have had no trouble doing that years ago but not anymore. Not allowed to use ladders because of my bones...


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I once did something very similar when I underbid a sign lighting job at a country inn and suites... Then got the lift stuck in the mud and couldn't afford it for another day. Really really sucked. I think my worst miscalculation ever. 


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

good god a ladder on a stand!
looks like he might have it lashed in the middle but its hard to tell in that pic
at least hes staying between the rails


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that an "electricista"?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

If you haven't pulled a few circus tricks like this to get the job done, you're not a real electrician. :yes:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> .....


Who the hell hires these clowns?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Not a chance in hell. I am not a ladder fan.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Also may or may not have laid down the side rails on a 36' scissor lift and lashed a couple 2x12's onto it to extend my reach a little one time. 


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> If you haven't pulled a few circus tricks like this to get the job done, you're not a real electrician. :yes:


Guilty as charged MH

But i quit because i didn't like the squeaky nose and floppy shoes i had to wear

~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have changed 400 watt heads that way. My boss had us doing that way years ago. I got to used to it, must be the native balance


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> If you haven't pulled a few circus tricks like this to get the job done, you're not a real electrician. :yes:


My biggest thing like that is changing a canopy light (gas station) standing on top of a 12' step ladder. And I mean on the very top step. I did it 3 times and decided I was lucky and never did it again. In fact, I sold that ladder because if I need to be that high, it's going to be in a lift and if the customer can't afford it then someone else is doing it. 

I hope that guy figures out he should not do that before he gets hurt.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> If you haven't pulled a few circus tricks like this to get the job done, you're not a real electrician. :yes:



True !

I did worse , I'm sure !

WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND FOOLISH !

Now I am old , ... but still foolish ! :laughing:


----------



## seanmayorga (Feb 18, 2014)

Iv been there. Good thing he's got that giant lift on that truck!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm about to do the same, I need to clean and paint my over hang. I have a 4
foot over hang, I can back my truck up to the house and the underground garage door 
and I can use truck rack with lumber across-from the porch on one side or
to the ground on the other of the rack, or just use lumber on the rack.

This way I don't need to buy a 24 footer. I borrowed one last time.

I guess I have to try cleaning and painting again off a extended painters pole, tommorrow 

"JO-MAX" is the Cats meow for cleaning outdoor surfaces!!!

Did I mention I hate painting! :no:


----------

